# Burping and co-sleeping



## kathryn_johnson (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm hoping this doesn't sound like a silly question (but as a first-time mommy I have a right to ask them, no? =)

DH and I put our 2 mo. old DS to sleep in his crib, but when he wakes at around 2:30am, I bring him back into our bed to nurse and sleep with us. It's difficult to burp him in the bed, first because it requires that we both sit up (we nurse lying on our sides), and secondly because sitting up and burping wakes him up, when the point of family bed nursing is to drift off into sleep together...

Is it okay to not burp him? Will it give him a tummy ache? Or is there a way to burp him and not wake him up?

Also, any tips on how to switch breasts without major maneuvering on both our parts? I produce a lot of milk, so when he only nurses on one side, it hurts a lot when I wake up later!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't generally burp DS after nursing in bed unless he seems to be uncomfortable. (Squirming, squawking and not falling asleep!) Usually we are both asleep when he's done, so I really don't worry about it. He'll let you know if he needs to burp.


----------



## sachasmom (Sep 29, 2007)

You don't HAVE to burp unless baby needs it. My husband and I usually let it go as long as DS goes right back to sleep after nursing. If he thrashes around and can't seem to settle back down, we've found it almost always means there's a burp stuck in there that he needs to get out before he can sleep comfortably again. I'd say this happens after about 1 out of 3 night nursings. The other two I can just roll over and go back to sleep without worrying about it.

As for HOW to burp a baby in bed without sitting up: Get hold of a copy of Dr. Jay Gordon's cosleeping book, Good Nights. It has an excellent picture and explanation of how to burp a baby in bed without sitting up. Also he explains how to nurse from the top breast so you don't have to climb over the baby every time you want to switch sides. I don't really do this much (though I know lots of mommas do) since I don't like to sleep on the same side all night. But the burping technique is a real lifesaver.

Hope that helps. Happy sleeping!


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

My kids were not burpers, and I never actually thought about the night time thing. I suppose it depends on your dc, and how he is after a feeding. Most of the time when you cosleep your baby falls to sleep on the breast. He'll wake if he's uncomfortable, then I suppose you would need to burp him somehow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathryn_johnson* 
Also, any tips on how to switch breasts without major maneuvering on both our parts? I produce a lot of milk, so when he only nurses on one side, it hurts a lot when I wake up later!

I do not have large breasts so I would lift myself up and go over my dd, then slide her to my other side by pulling on her pj's. It really was no big deal, baby never woke, and I went right back to sleep. I know many people who just lean over, more like on your stomach, and nurse the other side this way. I, personally could never do this maneuver.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i just don't burp during/after nighttime feedings. my lactation consultant (pre-cosleeping) said that was okay. dd (2 mo.) has tummy issues but never at night.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sachasmom* 
Get hold of a copy of Dr. Jay Gordon's cosleeping book, Good Nights.


a great book!!


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

My girls both needed to burp, so it was difficult. It will depend on the baby and how they feed. However, my 2nd DD didnt burp easily so when i did get up during cosleeping, it took forever. I sort of gave up and if she had air in there, she would let me know it! So what i did was nurse her, we'd both fall asleep and then if she needed to burp, she had sort of a different little 'cry'. Then i knew a burp was needed.

I think it does hurt their tummys sometimes, but with DD2 over time I think she just got used to passing it *ahem* the other way. She may be a terrible burper, but she's a terrific bum burper now!


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

I have only recently started to nurse DD in the side lying position, but it seems like not burping her is not causing a problem. A couple of times, she seems to not be able to settle back down and I've burped her by patting her back while she's on her stomach. I'd say you'd do best just to read your DC's cues about whether to burp or not.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I usually don't burp unless I think Alina has taken in a lot of air(like if she wakes up and can't find my nipple in the dark she sometimes cries and swallows lots of air). Usually she just nurses and falls back to sleep so there's no point. If it's been several hours and I'm full and she's had a lot of milk then I do, otherwise she's more likely to spit up. Overall though, I'd say I rarely burp her! During the day though, she's the queen of burps


----------



## kathryn_johnson (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I tried the no burping thing last night and discovered that DS really does need to be burped! He would fall asleep nursing, but when he woke up later he was really fussy, gassy and crabby. And had a hard time latching on, started crying, woke sleepy DH up (normally impossible!), etc. When I picked him up, he burped about 6 times and spit up twice!

So I'll have to try and burp him without shaking him out of his sleepiness. Wish me luck!


----------

